# GTX 970 umtauschen - Gibt es Empfehlungen bzgl. des Spulenfiepens?



## erkosh (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen PC zusammengebaut und meine GTX 970 hat ab 300 FPS das lästige Spulenfiepen. In bestimmten Menüs ist das Geräusch echt eklig. Ich spiele auch mal gerne ältere Spiele. Deshalb denke ich, dass ich die Grafikkarte umtauschen werde. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass manche Grafikkarten bis 1500 FPS getestet wurden und nicht dieses Problem haben.
Mein System sieht so aus:


Intel Core i5 6600 4x 3.30GHz
4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P
500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133
500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Scythe Katana 4 Tower Kühler
be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt Midi Tower

Ich habe zum Umtausch paar Fragen:

Hat jede Karte dieses Fiepen ab einem bestimmten FPS Schwellwert?
Wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte hole und Glück habe, kann dann das Fiepen komplett verschwinden? Oder bleibt immer ein Restfiepen vorhanden?
Gibt es GTX 970 Karten, bei denen man das Fiepen ausschließen kann?
Könnt ihr mir ein bestimmtes Modell der GTX 970 empfehlen?
Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps, was ich beim Kauf einer neuen GTX 970 Karte beachten sollte?
Macht ein Umtausch Sinn?

Mir wurde gestern netterweise hier im Forum auch der Tipp gegeben, dass ich die FPS limiten kann. Aber ich persönlich will, wenn ich schon 340 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgebe, dass diese auch einwandfrei läuft, ohne dass ich schon am ersten Tag der Benutzung noch einen Workaround eingehen muss.
Ich bin über jeden Ratschlag glücklich, wie ich bei einer neuen GTX 970 das Risiko bzgl. Fiepen verringern oder noch besser ausschließen könnte.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## erkosh (14. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich würde die Grafikkarte einfach behalten und entweder im NVidia Treiber global, oder bei jedem Spiel, wie Golgomaph schon erwähnt hat, VSync aktivieren.
> 
> Ist blöd, aber Tatsache, dass die großen Maxwells (980Ti und Titan X kenn ich allerdings nicht), also 970 und 980, oft fiepen.
> Manchmal gibt es zwar einen direkten Zusammenhang mit der Qualität des Netzteils, das dürfte in deinem Fall wohl nicht zutreffen.
> ...



Ich mach mal in diesem Thread weiter, damit das Thema nicht über zwei Threads besprochen wird.

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass ich eventuell bei sehr alten Spielen das Fiepen dann ständig haben könnte. Ich habe bis Freitag nicht so viel Zeit um das Problem mit allen alten Spielen, die ich habe, zu testen. Am Samstag bin ich im Weihnachtsurlaub, d.h. entweder schicke ich die Grafikkarte bis Donnerstag zurück und hole mir eine neue Karte im Januar oder ich muss mit dem  Fiepen leben.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was die Zukunft bringt. Nicht dass irgendwelche neuen Filmformate mit 300 FPS erscheinen. Dann wäre ich wieder aufgeschmissen.

Momentan tendiere ich zum Rotieren bis ich eine Karte ohne Fiepen finde, denn wie vorher erwähnt: "ich persönlich will, wenn ich schon 340 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgebe, dass diese auch einwandfrei läuft, ohne dass ich schon am ersten Tag der Benutzung noch einen Workaround eingehen muss."


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2015)

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung lässt sich auch, pro Spiel, ein eigenes Profil einrichten, wo du VSync erzwingen kannst.
So habe ich zB einige alte Adventures ruhig gestellt.

Ach, und betrachte VSync einfach nicht als Limitierung oder Workaround in dem Sinne.
Du verwendest bloß einen Tempomaten, der deine Geschwindigkeit auf der vorgegebenen Obergrenze deines Monitors hält.
Mehr Bilder zu rendern als angezeigt werden können, bedeutet ja auch unnötigen Rechenaufwand und dadurch Strombedarf, Wärmeentwicklung, etc.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung lässt sich auch, pro Spiel, ein eigenes Profil einrichten, wo du VSync erzwingen kannst.
> So habe ich zB einige alte Adventures ruhig gestellt.



Zudem ist es halt echt schwer vorherzusagen. Ich "hasse" daher auch Tests, wo die Tester aufwendig 8-10 verschiedene Modelle testen und sich dann anmaßen, mit nur je einem Exemplar pro Modell eine Wertung über Spulenfiepen abzugeben..  denn nur wenige, vlt sogar niemand testet da wirklich mehrere Exemplare des gleichen Modells, die sie zudem bei verschiedenen Shops einkaufen - das müsste man an sich machen für eine zuverlässige Stichprobleme. Ansonsten gibt es immer wieder Modelle bei der GTX 970, bei denen relativ gesehen MEHR Exemplare Spulenfiepen haben und andere nur selten, aber es schwankt halt trotzdem innerhalb der gleichen Modellreihe oft stark. 





_Hat jede Karte dieses Fiepen ab einem bestimmten FPS Schwellwert?_  => irgendein Fiepen ist immer da, das sind halt elektronische Bauteile. Die Frage ist nur, wie stark es ist und welche Frequenz...
_Wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte hole und Glück habe, kann dann das Fiepen komplett verschwinden? Oder bleibt immer ein Restfiepen vorhanden?_  => es kann halt so viel geringer sein, dass du nix mehr davon merkst
_Gibt es GTX 970 Karten, bei denen man das Fiepen ausschließen kann? _ => nein, außer ein Hersteller bietet ggf. eine Edition an, bei der jede Karte vorher getestet wird, so eine Art "Auslese" - wäre dann aber sicher nicht billig...
_Könnt ihr mir ein bestimmtes Modell der GTX 970 empfehlen?  _=> stand da keine dabei bei dem Test, den du gesehen hast von wegen "bis 1500 FPS kein Fiepen" ?
_Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps, was ich beim Kauf einer neuen GTX 970 Karte beachten sollte? _ => viel mehr als schauen, ob bei den negativen Meinungen wirklich viele dabei sind, die Spulenfiepen bemängeln UND nicht zu lange her sind (einige Modelle hatten kurz nach Release der GTX 970 fast immer Fiepen, inzwischen aber nicht mehr), kannst du da nicht machen
_Macht ein Umtausch Sinn?_ => das hängt davon ab, wie schlimm es ist. Wir wissen ja nicht, wie gut du hörst - nachher isses ein minimales Fiepen, was in einem Test als "nicht relavent" abgehakt würde, aber DU hörst es extrem und wirst genervt. Kann man leider von hier aus nicht sagen.


----------



## erkosh (14. Dezember 2015)

Den Test mit den 1500 FPS finde ich gerade nicht. Ich werde später nochmal suchen. 

Was für eine Sch.... mit den GTX 970 Karten und dem Fiepen. Eigentlich habe ich dafür keine Zeit, weil ich bis Freitag noch paar Sachen für meine Arbeit erledigen muss. Aber ich habe jetzt nochmal einiges dazu gelesen... Graka > Arbeitgeber 
Manche haben das Fiepen auch bereits bei 60 FPS. Manche überhaupt nicht. 
Ich denke, dass ich heute oder spätestens morgen, nachdem ich mal meine Aufgaben erledigt habe, nochmal schaue, wie nervend das Geräusch ist. Irgendwie ist es ja auch nervenaufreibend, wenn man noch vier Karten bestellt und die alle bei 60 FPS fiepen. Andererseits denke ich mir auch, dass ich extra mehr Geld ausgegeben habe, um ein leises System zu haben, in dem dann das Fiepen einfach nervt.
Ich rufe morgen mal bei mindfactory an und quatsch mal mit denen, ob die eine Empfehlung haben. Ich werde mich bis Donnerstag entscheiden (müssen).

Ich habe noch eine kurze Frage: Sind 300 FPS eine angemessene Fiep-Schwelle? Kann man 300 FPS bei alten Spielen oder Filmen oder sonst wie erreichen? Oder sind 300 FPS eher eine krasse Ausnahme?

Immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen, wobei es gefühlt fast um Leben oder Tod geht


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> Den Test mit den 1500 FPS finde ich gerade nicht. Ich werde später nochmal suchen.
> 
> Was für eine Sch.... mit den GTX 970 Karten und dem Fiepen. Eigentlich habe ich dafür keine Zeit, weil ich bis Freitag noch paar Sachen für meine Arbeit erledigen muss. Aber ich habe jetzt nochmal einiges dazu gelesen... Graka > Arbeitgeber
> Manche haben das Fiepen auch bereits bei 60 FPS. Manche überhaupt nicht.


 es ist halt auch oft subjektiv. Manche hören da was, wo andere nix hören. Vor allem sehr hohe Töne hören viele ab einem bestimmten Alter rein biologisch viel schlechter    und zusätzlich haben manche Karten mehr, manche weniger Fiepen.



> Ich habe noch eine kurze Frage: Sind 300 FPS eine angemessene Fiep-Schwelle? Kann man 300 FPS bei alten Spielen oder Filmen oder sonst wie erreichen? Oder sind 300 FPS eher eine krasse Ausnahme?


 in den Menüs kann das so gut wie immer passieren, weil da die Grafik"berechnung" überhaupt keine Leistung frisst, und da kann es schnell sehr hohe Werte erreichen.

Wie laut ist das Fiepen denn?


----------



## erkosh (15. Dezember 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, und betrachte VSync einfach nicht als Limitierung oder Workaround in dem Sinne.
> Du verwendest bloß einen Tempomaten, der deine Geschwindigkeit auf der vorgegebenen Obergrenze deines Monitors hält.
> Mehr Bilder zu rendern als angezeigt werden können, bedeutet ja auch unnötigen Rechenaufwand und dadurch Strombedarf, Wärmeentwicklung, etc.



Ich verstehe dich. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum dann in Spielen z.B. 3000 FPS erreicht werden können, wenn mein Monitor z.B. nur 100 FPS anzeigen kann. Dann würde es doch immer Sinn machen, auf 100 FPS zu limitieren. 
Dein Beispiel ist gut. Wenn ich ein Auto für den Stadtverkehr kaufe und nicht selber meine Grenzen testen darf, sondern ich von Anfang an auf 80 km/h limitieren muss, wäre das doch irgendwie doof.
Vielleicht will ich doch irgendwann auf die Autobahn.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie laut ist das Fiepen denn?



Wenn ich den Ton der Boxen komplett mute, ist das Fiepen ein wirklich ätzendes nerviges Geräusch.
Wenn ich den Ton auf normaler Zimmer-Lautstärke habe, höre ich das Fiepen noch immer. 
Wenn ich den Ton lauter stelle, dann hört man das Fiepen raus, wenn man darauf achtet.
Wenn ich mal den Fiep-Ton beschreiben müsste, wäre das in etwa so: uuuuwwwuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   uuuuwwwuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

Sieht zwar komisch aus, ich muss gerade selber lachen. Aber sonst habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das Geräusch beschreiben soll. Es ist ein sehr hohes Geräusch. Und es ist deutlich hörbar, obwohl der Ton des Spiels an ist. Wenn jetzt eine Kanonenkugel abgeschossen wird im Intro, ist das Explosionsgeräusch lauter als das Fiepen. Aber nach der Explosion höre ich das Fiepen auf jeden Fall wieder.
Ich tendiere noch immer zum Umtauschen. Vielleicht muss ich dann auf eine 960 umsteigen, falls die nächsten vier Karten das gleiche Problem aufweisen. Eine ATI will ich nicht.

Ich habe jetzt zum Glück noch viel geschafft für meine Arbeit, d.h. ich kann mich nochmal die Tage in das Problem reinsteigern 
Ich werde mal Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 installieren und schauen, auf wieviel FPS und somit auf wieviel Fiepen ich komme. Ich spiele das Spiel wirklich oft. Das ist nicht gedacht, um das Haar in der Suppe zu finden.

Eigentlich tut mir da auch Mindfactory leid. Die können ja nichts für die Unfähigkeit von den Herstellern. Deshalb will ich mal morgen mit denen offen und ehrlich reden. 

Eigentlich sollte man nvidia deshalb boykottieren, aber es gibt ja so gut wie keine Alternative. Dass die Hersteller wirklich so wenig dagegen tun, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Ich habe im Internet auch echt lustige Lösungen gelesen, wie z.B. die Spule mit irgendeinem Lack besprühen o.ä. Aber keine Angst, sowas mache ich nicht. Trotzdem unterhaltsam.


----------



## BiJay (15. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich. Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum dann in Spielen z.B. 3000 FPS erreicht werden können, wenn mein Monitor z.B. nur 100 FPS anzeigen kann. Dann würde es doch immer Sinn machen, auf 100 FPS zu limitieren.
> Dein Beispiel ist gut. Wenn ich ein Auto für den Stadtverkehr kaufe und nicht selber meine Grenzen testen darf, sondern ich von Anfang an auf 80 km/h limitieren muss, wäre das doch irgendwie doof.
> Vielleicht will ich doch irgendwann auf die Autobahn.


Das Spiel kennt deinen Monitor eben nicht. Den gab es wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht als das Spiel rauskam.  Bei neueren Spielen kann man das normalerweise einstellen und wird auch gewöhnlich automatisch erkannt. Was für einen Monitor hast du denn überhaupt? Von einem 100 Hz Monitor habe ich zumindest noch nichts gehört.


----------



## erkosh (15. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das Spiel kennt deinen Monitor eben nicht. Den gab es wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht als das Spiel rauskam.  Bei neueren Spielen kann man das normalerweise einstellen und wird auch gewöhnlich automatisch erkannt. Was für einen Monitor hast du denn überhaupt? Von einem 100 Hz Monitor habe ich zumindest noch nichts gehört.



Eigentlich habe ich die Zahl einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen, deshalb auch "z.B." 
Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht so mit der Technik aus. Ich habe den Monitor: HP Pavilion 23xi. Ich habe keine Ahnung wieviel Hz der hat. Ich habe damals einen Monitor gebraucht, der Verkäufer im Laden meinte der ist gut 

Edit: 
Hier ist der technische Schnischnack 
Hewlett Packard Pavilion 23xi (C3Z94AA) - CHIP 

Der hat mehrere Hz Angaben, u.a. 

*Horizontale Bildwiederholrate:* 94 kHz
Das ist dann mehr als 100 Hz. Oder ist das wieder was anderes?

Edit 2:
Hierum geht's dann wahrscheinlich 
*Native Auflösung:* FullHD 1920 x 1080 bei 60 Hz

60 FPS?

Edit 3 
Ich habe gerade mal eine Runde Rainbow Six Siege gespielt. Das Spiel gab es bei der GTX 970 dazu. Die Grafikkarte erkennt auch das Spiel und man kann das Spiel in der nVidia Software optimieren usw. 
Ich habe im Menü 60 FPS und im Spiel um die 100 FPS. Mich wundert es nur warum viel mehr FPS gehen, als angezeigt werden kann und warum man dann immer sagt "je mehr FPS, desto besser". 
Außerdem gibt es ja auch Bildschirm Software, die müssten es doch dann schaffen, dass der PC den Monitor kennt, oder?


----------



## HanFred (15. Dezember 2015)

Mehr FPS _sind_ besser für die flüssige Darstellung des Geschehens, aber eben nur im Rahmen dessen, was auch angezeigt werden kann. Ansonsten kommt es in 3D Spielen immer wieder zu unschönem Tearing, d.h. das Bild wird in der Mitte "zerrissen".
Man hört diesen Spruch allerdings einerseits oft im Zusammenhang mit Spielen, die einiges an Rechenleistung benötigen und andererseits wenn Entwickler die schlicht unwahre Behauptung aufstellen, 30 FPS seinen "cineastischer" und eine Limitierung damit zu begründen versuchen. In Wahrheit geht es dabei nämlich in aller Regel um die Rechenleistung von Konsolen, die oft keine 60 FPS schaffen würden, weshalb viele Entwickler ein Spiel auf diese 30 FPS ausrichten (inklusive der Physik etc.), worunter dann viel zu oft auch die PC-Portierung leidet, obwohl viele PCs locker die 60 FPS hinkriegen _könnten_.

Edit: Die 94 kHz sagen etwas anderes aus. Es ist ein 60 Hz Bildschirm. Für die meisten Spieler ist das auch genug, die Fans von Ultraschnellen Shootern wie z.B. "Quake 3" (ja, das wird wirklich immer noch gespielt  ) sehen das freilich anders. Da spielt dann auch noch das Inputlag (Eingabeverzögerung) mit hinein, welches höher wird, je tiefer die Bildwiederholrate ist.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

Also, so wie du es schilderst ist es schon ungewöhnlich laut, aber check mal, ob es nicht in Wahrheit "nur" ein Lüfter ist, der das erzeugt. Du kannst zB mit dem MSI-Afterburner auch manuell ohne 3D-Last den Speed der Lüfter hochstellen und es somit testen.


Wegen der FPS: die Grafikkarte rechnet erst mal prinzipiell so viele Bilder, wie sie schafft. Der Monitor schaut dann halt x mal pro Sekunde nach, ob ein neues Bild da ist - und x ist der Hz-Wert. Wenn du 60Hz hast, macht der also 60 mal pro Sekunde ein "Update" des Bildes. Und es machen aber auch bei 60Hz trotzdem mehr als 60 FPS durchaus Sinn, weil es ganz einfach die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, dass du beim nächsten "Update" des Monitors ein GERADE frisch berechnetes Bild von der Grafikkarte abgreifen kannst - wären es genau 60 FPS, dann kann das gerade angezeigte Bild im schlechtesten Falle schon 15-16 Millisekunden alt sein. Denn bei 60Hz macht der Monitor alle 16-17ms ein Bildupdate. Jetzt stellt Dir vor:  das Bildupdate ist gerade erfolgt, 1ms später ist ein neues Bild berechnet worden - das nächste Bildupdate kommt aber halt erst in 15-16ms...  wenn du aber zB 120FPS hast, dann hast du alle 7-8ms ein neues Bild, d.h. wenn DANN das nächste Bildupdate kommt, dann ist das angezeigt Bild erst 7-8ms alt und nicht 15-16ms.

Wenn du einen Monitor mit GSync hättest, dann wäre Dein Problem vermutlich weg, weil die Grafikarte und der Monitor unmittelbar miteinander synchronisiert werden, dann hast du normalerweise maximal so viel FPS, wie der Monitor auch Hz hat. Aber GSync-Monitore sind teuer, da wärst Du besser bedient mit ner AMD-Karte, aber die wiederum haben ja eh kaum ein Spulenfiep-Problem...


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2015)

erkosh schrieb:


> [...]
> Dein Beispiel ist gut. Wenn ich ein Auto für den Stadtverkehr kaufe und nicht selber meine Grenzen testen darf, sondern ich von Anfang an auf 80 km/h limitieren muss, wäre das doch irgendwie doof.
> Vielleicht will ich doch irgendwann auf die Autobahn.
> [...]



Heh, der Tempomat, wo du selber die Geschwindigkeit bestimmst, ist doch ein wenig anders, als zB elektronische Abriegelung seitens des Herstellers. Mit dem "Ausreizen" hat das ja, per se, nichts zu tun.

Ich meine, du hast halt einen Sportwagen, der nur ab 300 km/h irgendwo anfängt, zu quietschen und zu knarzen. 
Solange du dich aber an die diversen Tempolimits hältst, würdest du die störenden Geräusche eh nie hören.
Das löst natürlich nicht das prinzipielle Problem, dass der Mangel trotzdem besteht. Und der Wagen nicht billig gewesen ist.

Nun ja. ich sehe erst jetzt, dass es eine KFA²/Galax Karte ist. Falls die echt so laut ist, wie im Video, würde ich die dann doch lieber zurückgeben.
Und dann doch etwa zur Zotac 970 AMP! Omega Core greifen, die auch allgemein eine hochwertigere Karte zu sein scheint.

Auf eine GTX 960 zurückzugreifen wäre direkt schade. Da würdest du den i5 nicht ausreizen können.
Bevor ich das täte, würde ich mir sogar lieber eine gebrauchte 780Ti suchen, die auf dem selben Leistungsniveau wie die 970 liegt, dafür allerdings viel mehr Strom braucht.

Oder doch über deinen Schatten springen und einer der besten R390er eine Chance zu  geben.


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe damals eben auch zu besagter Omega Core gegriffen, weil sie, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen bei Mindfactory nicht eine Bewertung hatte, in der Spulenfiepen überhaupt erwähnt wurde. Das sagt zwar nicht allzu viel aus, aber empfehlen kann ich sie trotzdem! Kalt, Leise, Schlicht aber Schick ^^


----------



## erkosh (16. Dezember 2015)

Erst mal Danke für die Tipps.

@Herbboy ungefähr so wie Du beschrieben hast, habe ich mir das auch in etwa vorgestellt. Ich wusste nur nicht, wie ich das in Worte fassen kann. Ich wollte jetzt mit Wirkungsgrad kommen und ob Sender (PC) und Empfänger (Monitor) die "gleiche Sprache" reden. Aber jetzt ist alles klar.

Den richtig ekligen Ton bekomme ich bei 3000 FPS. Deshalb gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es kein Lüfter ist. Ich habe wirklich über mehrere Klickstrecken die FPS beobachtet. Ab ca. 350 FPS fängt der Ton an. Bei 600 und 3000 FPS war der Ton eklig. Zwischen 600 und 3000 hatte ich leider keine Messwerte.

@svd & Golgomaph Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde mir dann auch diese Karte holen. Jetzt muss ich zum Glück nicht mehr von 30 Karten alle Bewertungen lesen 
Bei meiner jetzigen Karte hat mich das OC auch überzeugt. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich ein gutes Marketing-Opfer bin 

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle! Ihr wart mir wirklich eine große Hilfe!


----------



## Golgomaph (16. Dezember 2015)

Mir fällt gerade ein: Ein Kumpel hat die gleiche KFA2 und die funktioniert einwandfrei ohne Fiepen .. will dich jetzt nicht verunsichern sondern nur noch schnell beifügen dass dennoch von einer KFA2-Karte nicht eher abgeraten werden muss als von z.B. einer MSI ... denke ich.

Aber den Griff zu etwas anderem versteh ich völlig ^^ Würde ich vermutlich nicht anders machen. Hoffen wir du wirst mit der neuen Karte glücklich


----------



## erkosh (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
An sich finde ich die KFA2, die ich habe, auch gut. Bis auf das Fiepen finde ist alles super. 
Von der Zotac habe ich mir die Bewertungen durchgelesen. Die Käufer schreiben ausdrücklich, dass kein Fiepen zu hören ist. Ein Käufer meint, dass die ersten 5 Minuten nach dem erstmaligen PC-Start was zu hören war. Aber vielleicht hat er ein anderes Bauteil gehört (meine Vermutung). Ich probiere die Zotac. Die hat ja auch drei Lüfter -> Marketing funktioniert


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, probier die mal. Aber es ist halt wie gesagt so, dass es bei jeder Karte passieren KANN - das liegt nämlich nicht am "Bauplan", sondern an einzelnen Teilen, die je nach Produktionswoche mal mehr, mal weniger für so ein Problem sorgen könnten,


----------



## erkosh (17. Januar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt auch die Zotac zurück geschickt, wieder wegen Spulenfiepen.Ich habe mich weiter im Internet informiert und man hat wirklich keine konkrete Aussage, auf die man sich verlassen kann. Ich habe heute mindfactory angeschrieben, ob sie eventuell einen Ratschlag für mich haben. Ich werde noch die Antwort abwarten.

Was ich persönlich dazu sagen kann ist, dass die KFA2 viel besser als die Zotac ist. Die KFA2 Karte stellt einen der beiden Lüfter ab und kontrolliert die Lüfter nach meinem Empfinden besser. Deshalb ist die KFA2 viel leiser als die Zotac.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Das ist keine Kritik an der Empfehlung. Im Gegenteil, ich bin noch immer dankbar für den Ratschlag, da es ja auch gut gemeint war. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass ich jedem, der seine FPS begrenzt, eher die KFA2 empfehlen würde als die Zotac.

Ich werde mindestens noch einmal eine GTX 970 bestellen. Je nachdem was auch mindfactory mir rät. Alle guten Dinge sind drei. 
Falls jedoch die nächste(n) Karte(n) wieder Spulenfiepen haben sollten, habe ich auch keine Lust jedes Mal fünf Euro für das zurück senden zu bezahlen. Irgendwann hätte ich durch die Gebühren den Preis einer 980er erreicht, falls das so weiter geht.

Ich bin deshalb momentan am überlegen, ob ich, falls die nächste Karte auch fiepen sollte, mir einfach eine GTX 960 kaufen sollte, die ja anscheinend nicht von dem Fiepen betroffen ist. 
Eine AMD Karte will ich nicht haben.

Meine eigentliche Frage:
Wäre die GTX 960 in meinem System etwas zu unterdimensioniert? 
Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es schade wäre, eine etwas schlechtere Karte einzubauen, wenn ich schon beim Rest des Systems mir die moderneren Bauteile geholt habe.


----------



## Golgomaph (17. Januar 2016)

Ich denke man kann nicht sagen, dass ein x-beliebiger Hersteller "bessere", also Karten mit weniger Spulenfiepen, anbietet als ein anderer. Meine Zotac fängt ab ca. 2500FPS so laut dass fiepen an, dass ich es bemerke. Ab 4000 wird es dann mehr als lästig, bis ~2000FPS ist aber auch nicht im Ansatz ein Fiepen zu hören, selbst wenn ich mich mit dem Ohr auf 5cm nähere. Auch die Lüfterkurve der Grafikkarte kann man variieren, sodass jede Grafikkarte leise sein kann .. wohl gemerkt höre ich meine einfach nie .. selbst wenn sie auf 65% hochdreht, schneller rotieren die Lüfter auch nie weil es einfach nicht nötig ist. 

Ich würde es auch einfach weiter versuchen anstatt zur nicht unwesentlich schwächeren 960 zu greifen, du hast halt einfach zwei mal Pech gehabt und bekommst als nächstes bestimmt eine ruhige Karte  Ich habe mir damals halt Bewertungen durchgelesen, natürlich kann man sich auf die nicht zu 100% verlassen, aber damals war die Zotac die einzige, die keine schlechten Kommentar aufgrund von Spulenfiepen erhalten hat, die MSI Gaming 4G war die schlimmste. Allerdings kenne ich jemanden, bei dem die Gaming 4G auch wunderbar ohne jedes Fiepen läuft ...


----------



## erkosh (17. Januar 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch einfach weiter versuchen anstatt zur nicht unwesentlich schwächeren 960 zu greifen



Ok. Das habe ich mir auch bereits gedacht, dass die 960er weniger Sinn macht. Danke fürs bestätigen



Golgomaph schrieb:


> du hast halt einfach zwei mal Pech gehabt und bekommst als nächstes bestimmt eine ruhige Karte



Chaka  



Golgomaph schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals halt Bewertungen durchgelesen, natürlich kann man sich auf die nicht zu 100% verlassen



Ich lese auch die ganze Zeit Bewertungen. Aber es gibt immer welche die über das Fiepen meckern. Deshalb meinte ich auch, genau so wie du, dass man sich darauf nicht verlassen kann.
Ich hoffe, dass mindfactory einen guten Tipp hat.

Dankeschön auf jeden Fall für Deine schnelle Antwort.


----------

